# mettere il cacio sui maccheroni



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa esta frase? Gracias.

_mettere il cacio sui maccheroni_


----------



## Necsus

'Come il cacio sui maccheroni' credo si renda con 'de perlas', non so se c'è un'espressione colloquiale anche per renderlo in spagnolo.


----------



## Melipillano

Schenker said:


> Hola, ¿qué significa esta frase? Gracias.
> 
> _*mettere il cacio sui maccheroni*_


 

*mettere il cacio sui maccheroni = *Ponerle queso a la "pastasciutta"

*Va come il caccio sui maccheroni* = va justo, es lo que necesita.


----------



## Puccetta

Yo conozco la espresiòn _*venir como anillo al dedo*_ que deberìa ser como _come il cacio sui maccheroni _o _cadere a fagiolo_


----------



## Melipillano

Puccetta said:


> Yo conozco la espresiòn _*venir como anillo al dedo*_ que deberìa ser como _come il cacio sui maccheroni _o _cadere a fagiolo_


----------



## Puccetta

Entonces existe una espresion que puede corresponder a la italiana, verdad?


----------



## ronconi

¿Miel sobre hojuelas?


----------



## Melipillano

Puccetta said:


> Entonces existe una espresion que puede corresponder a la italiana, verdad?


Più di una, secondo me.
Tu hai già contribuito con una.
ronconi ci ha deleitado con un'altra.
Speriamo qualcun'altra proposta.


----------



## 0scar

A mi me suena a _ponerle la frutilla a la torta_


----------



## Melipillano

0scar said:


> A mi me suena a _ponerle la frutilla a la torta_


Se 'ponerle la frutilla a la torta' sta per 'la ciglielina sulla torta', allora ha il significato di 'ultimo tocco'


----------



## Puccetta

Melipillano said:


> Se 'ponerle la frutilla a la torta' sta per 'la ciglielina sulla torta', allora ha il significato di  'ultimo tocco'



Yo conocìa solo esta expresiòn para "la ciliegina sulla torta": _la guinda final

_Qué os parece? Podrìa ser lo mismo, no?


----------



## Melipillano

Puccetta said:


> Yo conocìa solo esta expresiòn para "la ciliegina sulla torta": _la guinda final_
> 
> Qué os parece? Podrìa ser lo mismo, no?


 
Io capisco, come già dicevo, che 'la ciliegina sulla torta' (che io ho scritto erroneamente prima:"cigliegina"), si riferisce al tocco finale, a ciò che abellisce ulteriormente. Infatti, la ciliega si mette per ultimo sulla torta: *"guinda final"*
PD
*Il cacio sui maccheroni =* que le viene al pelo, o como anillo al dedo, le viene de perlas, miel sobre hojuelas, cadere a fagiolo....


----------



## 0scar

Pero la frase a traducir es _*mettere* il cacio_...
No se puede obviar el *mettere *.


----------



## Melipillano

0scar said:


> Pero la frase a traducir es _*mettere* il cacio_...
> No se puede obviar el *mettere *.


 
Io l'interpreto come da me proposto nel post 3#.

Tu dici, "viene como anillo al dedo" o dici "viene como ponerle el anillo al dedo?


----------



## 0scar

_*viene como anillo al dedo* _traduce bien *va come il caccio sui maccheroni  *pero no sirve para *mettere il cacio sui maccheroni *


----------



## Puccetta

0scar said:


> _*viene como anillo al dedo* _traduce bien *va come il caccio sui maccheroni  *pero no sirve para *mettere il cacio sui maccheroni *



In italiano non si dice *mettere il cacio sui maccheroni*, ma *essere/venire/cadere come il cacio sui maccheroni*.

Es: "Con questo caldo, un gelato cadrebbe come il cacio sui maccheroni."

Io personalmente direi (ma non so se si tratta di un'espressione regionale): "Con questo caldo, un gelato ci starebbe come il cacio sui maccheroni."

_*Mettere il cacio sui maccheroni *_vuol dire mettere letteralmente il formaggio (cacio) sulla pasta (maccheroni).

Ahora es màs claro?


----------



## 0scar

¡Hubieramos empezado por ahi!  

Entonces la traducción de este hilo es

*ponerle queso a los macarrones *


----------



## Schenker

Gracias a los que leyeron y se dieron cuenta de cual era la pregunta del thread.
Me quedó claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Puccetta

0scar said:


> ¡Hubieramos empezado por ahi!
> 
> Entonces la traducción de este hilo es
> 
> *ponerle queso a los macarrones *



Asì es, pero no se trata de una frase idiomatica en este caso


----------



## 0scar

Puccetta said:


> In italiano non si dice *mettere il cacio sui maccheroni*


----------



## Puccetta

Mmmm... no he entendido tu respuesta.

Decìa que no existìa esta frase en italiano como frase idiomatica.
Se puede decir *mettere il cacio sui maccheroni*, que significa literalmente *ponerle queso (cacio) a la pasta (macarrones)*. Pero como se hablaba de frases idiomaticas, dije que no se podìa decir en el sentido de que se estaba hablando.


----------

